# Can iPhone be tweaked to only receive SMS/email/phone from just one source?



## Axotyl (Jan 2, 2010)

We need to setup an alarm/CCTV which detects intrusion by sound/movement in a remote warehouse (England) and which issues warning alerts. We have broadband available in the property, and have been trying out various alarm/CCTV devices.

However, in the middle of the night, we only want to receive alerts (false or genuine) from the alarm system, and not random calls from other parties.

Is there any way of configuring an iPhone (from 4s to 12) to only notify an alert (SMS or email or phone) from just one source - i.e. the alarm/CCTV system? Even a dedicated phone, purely for receiving those alerts?

I assume an autodialler might solve this problem?

We have a limited budget for this project...

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Source: Block, filter, and report messages on iPhone


> *Filter iMessage messages from unknown senders*
> Filtering messages from unknown senders turns off iMessage notifications from senders who aren’t in your contacts and sorts the messages into the Unknown Senders tab in the Messages list.
> 
> Go to Settings
> ...


----------



## Axotyl (Jan 2, 2010)

Many thanks, that's very much appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

No problem


----------

